# New megaminx tutorial on my new site!



## Erik (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello all,
I almost finished the new megaminx tutorial on my new site! 
check it out at www.erikku.110mb.com -> tutorials 
The Last Layer page is not finished yet but it will be by the end of this day.
Hope you like it!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 15, 2008)

I CAN'T WAIT!  

i'm sure i could learn a thing or two, or check out the algs on there. 

Thanks Erik!


----------



## TimMc (Jan 15, 2008)

I've got a Chinese Megaminx. :-(

...waiting for Meffert's Megaminx


----------



## Erik (Jan 15, 2008)

update: I've got the Corner orientations and edge permtuations online too including the nasty case!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Jan 15, 2008)

niiiice


----------



## Dene (Jan 15, 2008)

Well done on the site there Erik, looking good!


----------



## blindfold cube (Jan 16, 2008)

I can't wait to use your tutorial Erik. Just have to keep waiting for that mefferts megaminx I ordered around Christmas :/


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 16, 2008)

blindfold cube said:


> Just have to keep waiting for that mefferts megaminx I ordered around Christmas :/



Just like everyone else...


----------



## Rama (Jan 16, 2008)

Erik maybe you can make a 'Rama-section' there and I will update my OH tips and tricks there... if people are still interested tough. 

If you don't like this idea no problem, but I do not know how to make a website.


----------



## Erik (Jan 16, 2008)

I like it! I'm not the greatest OH cuber and it'll be a nice addition to my site and I'll get more hits!


----------



## Rama (Jan 16, 2008)

Erik said:


> I like it! I'm not the greatest OH cuber and it'll be a nice addition to my site and I'll get more hits!



Haha cool, I was afraid you where going to say no and then I would haver to wait longer. 

I will e-mail you friday or just talk to you on msn if you happen to be online.


----------



## Erik (Jan 16, 2008)

how can I say no to my twin brother?????????


----------



## Pedro (Jan 16, 2008)

that would be really cool, Rama


----------



## Tall5001 (Apr 1, 2011)

why cant i find his site it says it was suspended!


----------



## Sa967St (Apr 1, 2011)

Tall5001 said:


> why cant i find his site it says it was suspended!


 
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?23097-Help-recovering-my-website


----------

